# re: gsp vs. silva (ufc)



## martial sparrer (Apr 2, 2013)

momentum seems to be building again for gsp vs. silva.  mma news sites and some opinion regarding the matter, dana white included is:  silva wants to make 170 pounds, and gsp may either fight hendriks then silva, or silva first.  there are some rumours foating around that gsp may retire after a couple more fights.  what I think will happen is silva vs. Weidman, gsp vs. hendriks, then gsp vs. silva.


----------



## enthusiast (Apr 24, 2013)

I want to see silva vs gsp so bad but I think it is unfair for fighters who have worked their way up just to fight a championship match.let those guys get their title shot first then the superfight


----------



## rframe (Apr 25, 2013)

Meh, its a business and people forget that and get lippy at professional athletes who are being smart with their careers.  As an athlete, you have to consider that the results of every fight directly affect your ongoing value and what you will be able to do as your next step.

If you're Hendricks, the only fight that matters next is against GSP.  He needs a title shot, anything else is either a stepping stone to get there or a potential set back.

For GSP, which fight makes sense?  Defending the title or the super fight?  Honestly, if I were him, it'd be a tough call.  On one hand, a fighter should defend their title against real challengers.  I think Hendricks should get his shot.  If Hendricks happened to land a massive strike and take GSP down, then where does that leave GSP...without a title and I think the super fight is no longer happening because the giant has already been slayed. 

On the other hand, the super fight should be worth a lot of money, but if he loses, he's still the champ and can go back to defend his title.  On the other hand, would losing to Silva deflate some of his great position?  I dont really think so, but any loss comes with some costs.

Either way, should be exciting and I'm a big GSP fan.  He embodies much of what is great within martial arts... dedication, relentless motivation to improve, great respect for his competition, self control, intelligence.


----------



## KingDiesel (Apr 25, 2013)

If that fight happens; and that is a big if; it will be good for both of them because i know a lot of people including myself are disappointed to see GSP just jab his way to decisions its been a long while since he finished an opponent.  And even dana is sick of watching anderson silva just toy with people; which is why i say big ups to Sonnen for making silva fight; but back on topic it would be good for both fighters to know the other guy in the cage with you is going to MAKE you fight Anderson cant dance around GSP and GSP cant just jab at Silva so this will be good if it happens.  I hope it brings out the silva and Gsp of old and lets see these guys start actually finishing fights instead of putting us through these 25 min. snoozers


----------



## enthusiast (Apr 25, 2013)

Another interesting about the fight is that the only time that anderson had problems is against a wrestler, and we all know that wrestling is a huge part of GSP's game. But I think his long reach will keep GSP away. interesting fight indeed.


----------



## nordin (Apr 27, 2013)

KingDiesel said:


> If that fight happens; and that is a big if; it will be good for both of them because i know a lot of people including myself are disappointed to see GSP just jab his way to decisions its been a long while since he finished an opponent.  And even dana is sick of watching anderson silva just toy with people; which is why i say big ups to Sonnen for making silva fight; but back on topic it would be good for both fighters to know the other guy in the cage with you is going to MAKE you fight Anderson cant dance around GSP and GSP cant just jab at Silva so this will be good if it happens.  I hope it brings out the silva and Gsp of old and lets see these guys start actually finishing fights instead of putting us through these 25 min. snoozers



 I agree, except  ''start actually finishing fights'' and Silva. What do you mean? Silva has finished EVERY fight since 2010. Out of all 16 wins of his UFC career he hasn't finished only 2 fights.


----------



## KingDiesel (May 2, 2013)

the start finishing fights part was for GSP really,  my only bone to pick with silva is that he will just dance around and play around then finish the fight when he gets bored but he will dance around for like 2.5-3 rounds if he can crash his opponent out in the 1st just do it.  it would be more exciting that way then to watch him do kata and dance while hes in there {that was a joke by the way i know he doesnt do kata until after he wins lol} 

so what im really trying to say is hats off to both fighters they are Phenominal at what they do but i would like to see the pace and intensity pushed a little more and its only frustrating because we have seen them both have that pace and intensity i want out of them


----------



## nordin (May 6, 2013)

KingDiesel said:


> the start finishing fights part was for GSP really,  my only bone to pick with silva is that he will just dance around and play around then finish the fight when he gets bored but he will dance around for like 2.5-3 rounds if he can crash his opponent out in the 1st just do it.  it would be more exciting that way then to watch him do kata and dance while hes in there {that was a joke by the way i know he doesnt do kata until after he wins lol}
> 
> so what im really trying to say is hats off to both fighters they are Phenominal at what they do but i would like to see the pace and intensity pushed a little more and its only frustrating because we have seen them both have that pace and intensity i want out of them



True.
I wonder how hard it's mentally to stay cautious, entertaining and keep up winning streak for those fighters.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 6, 2013)

KingDiesel said:


> the start finishing fights part was for GSP really,  my only bone to pick with silva is that he will just dance around and play around then finish the fight when he gets bored but he will dance around for like 2.5-3 rounds if he can crash his opponent out in the 1st just do it.  it would be more exciting that way then to watch him do kata and dance while hes in there {that was a joke by the way i know he doesnt do kata until after he wins lol}
> 
> so what im really trying to say is hats off to both fighters they are Phenominal at what they do but i would like to see the pace and intensity pushed a little more and its only frustrating because we have seen them both have that pace and intensity i want out of them



Silva really isn't just playing with his opponents until he gets bored. His style is built around counter-fighting. He'll score some points from a distance while staying elusive in order to frustrate his opponents and force them to come at him with a committed attack. Once they give him that committed attack, he has what he needs to end the fight. If an opponent refuses to come at him (Demian Maia), then he won't get the finish.


----------



## rframe (May 6, 2013)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Silva really isn't just playing with his opponents until he gets bored.



What ^ He Said.

These smart fighters like Silva, GSP, Machida, etc often get called boring.  I call them smart.  There is no question they have the skill, speed, strength, and timing to finish fights, but they never underestimate their opponents and they control their emotions so well they will not take unnecessary risks just for the sake of a glorious finish.  They wait patiently.  They manage distance.  They manage the octagon.  The fight goes where they want it to go when they want it to go there.  They are brilliant players.


----------



## enthusiast (May 7, 2013)

rframe said:


> What ^ He Said.
> 
> These smart fighters like Silva, GSP, Machida, etc often get called boring.  I call them smart.  There is no question they have the skill, speed, strength, and timing to finish fights, but they never underestimate their opponents and they control their emotions so well they will not take unnecessary risks just for the sake of a glorious finish.  They wait patiently.  They manage distance.  They manage the octagon.  The fight goes where they want it to go when they want it to go there.  They are brilliant players.




though we have to admit that we have seen silva toy with his opponents, like when he fought bonnar and griffin.

Silva is truly the best UFC fighter out there, even if you say that he is out of his prime.


----------



## KingDiesel (May 7, 2013)

Ok i understand counter fighting, i do i have several students who fight that way; but there is a difference in waiting for a commited attack and BSing around we have seen Silva do both when you are fighting and get into a track stance, start punching people in the leg when in striking range, that is NOT waiting for a commited attack. also Anderson silva is not purely a counter attacker look at the Leben fight, sonnen 2, and some others he knows exactly how to be aggressive and he pretty darn good at it is he smart yes he is BUT he does BS and with the maia fight if he really wanted to end that he could have easily IT TAKES 2 PEOPLE TO FIGHT so if Anderson should have knocked maia's block off. now when you say smart yes silva is pretty smart GSP is very Smart and Machida is very elusive, but he is very smart.  but you cannot put machida in the same category of Silva and GSP as far as lollygagging through fights. watch machida he knows when to be aggressive look at who hes KO'ed Evans, Couture, the way he caught bader just to name a few he has a good bit of aggressive in him and i gotta give it to him for Driving right at jones and i personally think he wobbled him a little even though jones may deny it. but you have never seen machida stand back and only throw jabs and a few crosses or hooks here and there or, be fighting and get in a track stance in front of his opponent or punch his opponent in the freaking leg while standing. Machida will finish when he can. and guys who finish fights have to create that finish not everyone is gonna just get frustrated and come at you with a 100% commited attack, in the first silva sonnen fight silva finished because he had to and he created the opportunity for that finish. finishes are not just given out or lucky you have to as a fighter make them happen

however i do think your points are valid but silva in my opinion finishes when he wants to and GSP does just enough to win.


----------

